# Spooky Color Contacts



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was searching around the web for spooky contact lenses. If you are looking for some you should check out Frighteners Entertainment.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the plug.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

FE, What page are they on again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

it is a hidden page.
Mine are here http://thefrighteners.com/Custom Lenses.htm
and here http://thefrighteners.com/Theatrical Lenses.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

sometimes you need to ask.....I have many things that are hidden...


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

FE are those prices on the theatrical lenses up to date? It says on sale till Oct '07


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe that's Oct. 7th ???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

same prices, always on sale.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can I get them as perscription lenses?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just the ones that are labeled that say they can be.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I tried both links but it says page expired.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Are those things comfortable to wear all night, and how well can you see?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

What do I need to know about contact lenses being that I don't already wear contacts. Are they uncomfortable. Do I need to clean them like regular contacts, use drops etc...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

the only time I wear them is around halloween.
So after you put them, give yourself a few minutes, then you should even know they are there. If you do, you might have some dust under a lens. 
Just like any other contacts, cleaning with good solution...often. like every couple of months with new solution during storage.








Think of your pupil, the smaller the black part is in the lens (more color of the iris part) the less site (or at least things will appear different colors depending on the color of the iris part of the lens) you'll have.
am I making sense?
http://thefrighteneras.com/Custom Lenses.htm
http://thefrighteners.com/Theatrical Lenses.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

perfectly.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Actually FE, those links are typed wrong. try this one:

http://thefrighteners.com/Theatrical Lenses.htm

(notice the "%20" in the html link) (for those that copy/paste)


----------

